# Using diatomaceous earth to help keep worms away



## Libertysmom (Jul 6, 2015)

So our V has worms again. Is it safer to give the DE on a daily basis to keep her from getting reinfected or give de-wormer every 3 months? Or both?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Food grade DE is perfectly safe to ingest, so it's worth trying. I would follow-up with monthly stool tests to make sure it's actually killing the worms though.


----------



## LMurph (Sep 30, 2015)

We successfully used food grade DE to treat worms! We decided to treat them naturally first, and then use a de-wormer if it didn't work. It took a few weeks to get rid of them completely, but they have been gone ever since with no de-wormer necessary. We also gave our little guy lots of pumpkin and yogurt during that time to soothe his tummy and up the probiotics. We just did about 1/2 teaspoon of the DE once a day for a couple of months. Every now and then we will still shake some on for preventative purposes. Works like a charm.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

What dosage would you use? I've just ordered 1kg, (approx 2.2lbs)


----------



## LMurph (Sep 30, 2015)

At four months old, we sprinkled 1/2 teaspoon on his food in the morning every day for one month. Now, he is six months old and we probably sprinkle 1/2 a teaspoon on his food twice a week. I know of one brand of dog food sold (I think) mostly in Texas that actually contains DE as an ingredient in the kibble!

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/muenster-dog-food/

We still feed TOTW puppy but may switch to Muenster when we make the switch to adult food.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Glad to hear it worked so well! It's also great for knocking out fleas naturally--just rub into the fur or sprinkle on carpet, pet beds, etc., let sit and then vacuum.


----------

